# Edit button



## martint235 (7 Feb 2011)

Hi Shaun,

I'm in the Century a month challenge where you have to edit just one post repeatedly to update on centuries ridden. I've edited my post before but now I don't have an edit button, just delete, reply and multiquote. Have I missed something basic?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2011)

You have PM.


----------

